# Our Shih Tzu 'Murray'



## JamesT (Oct 22, 2010)

Our Shih Tzu 'Murray'


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh! So cute! What a handsome guy....I can tell he has quite the personality. Great pic. Thanks for sharing. :biggrin:


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So cute!! I love Shih Tzu's!!!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Sooooo cute! Too cute!


----------

